# 3% 5 Year CD @ Mercantil Bank



## fmdog44 (May 2, 2018)

Got some cash burning a hole in your pocket check out Mercantil Bank's CD rate of *3% for a 5 year CD. 

*www.bankrate.com


----------



## oldmontana (May 2, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Got some cash burning a hole in your pocket check out Mercantil Bank's CD rate of *3% for a 5 year CD.
> 
> *www.bankrate.com



=====================================

Good rate.


----------



## mathjak107 (May 8, 2018)

with rates rising  i show 2.10 on a 1 year and now under 3 on a 5 year . i would not lock up money for 5 years for a fraction of 1%  difference with no chance if we see a recession of a cd running with the ball like a bond would and generate appreciation . .


----------



## fmdog44 (May 8, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> with rates rising  i show 2.10 on a 1 year and now under 3 on a 5 year . i would not lock up money for 5 years for a fraction of 1%  difference with no chance if we see a recession of a cd running with the ball like a bond would and generate appreciation . .



I am definitely putting some in.


----------



## KingsX (May 11, 2018)

.

First Guaranty Bank based in Louisiana and branches in Texas [including the Dallas area] also has a 3% 5 year CD.
Plus it offers a $50 MC gift card for opening a checking account.  I arranged for my CD interest to go directly into
my checking account every quarter.

.


----------



## KingsX (May 11, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> with rates rising  i show 2.10 on a 1 year and now under 3 on a 5 year . i would not lock up money for 5 years for a fraction of 1%  difference with no chance if we see a recession of a cd running with the ball like a bond would and generate appreciation . .




Those who prefer to invest in simple bank CDs [which I do] know to spread out and "ladder" their CD money 
so they have a CD coming due fairly often to take advantage of a rising interest rate trend.  On my 5 year CD,
I  arranged for the interest to be paid quarterly to me,  so I can [hopefully] reinvest it at a higher interest rate
or use it as living expenses if needed.

.


----------



## mathjak107 (May 11, 2018)

i use a ladder myself . but at this stage i would tie none of it up  for 5 years at under 3% . with short term rates headed up i wouldn't do it .


----------



## Bullie76 (May 16, 2018)

Bought a 2 year cd at 2.75% this morning through my Fidelity brokerage acct.


----------



## KingsX (May 16, 2018)

Bullie76 said:


> Bought a 2 year cd at 2.75% this morning through my Fidelity brokerage acct.




Is it FDIC insured ??

.


----------



## Falcon (May 16, 2018)

Hi  Oldmontana...:wave:    Welcome to the forum.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 16, 2018)

My last CD comes due Friday!    Will cancel it and invest in a balanced mutual fund.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 16, 2018)

Don't forget you can cash out of a CD if the numbers add up in your favor. You must review each bank's policy on early withdrawal as they can vary a great deal. I have one bank with a 12 month penalty while another has five month penalty. So if you had a 5 year CD @ 1.7% for example and the rate for another is 3% it would be in your favor to cash out of the lower rate and buy the higher rate.  You have to run the numbers. nerdwallet.com is helpful here.This is another reason to ladder CDs.


----------



## mathjak107 (May 17, 2018)

i bought some 3-6 month laddered cd's to finish off the years spending cash .  almost 2% across the board on them . but they are just a holding place for the money we live on this year. they certainly are no proxy for our investments .


----------



## Bullie76 (May 17, 2018)

KingsX said:


> Is it FDIC insured ??
> 
> .



Oh yes.


----------



## Knight (May 17, 2018)

To each their own when it comes to wanting a return on the money they have available to spend. 


Looking at a 2 yr. CD with a 2.75% pay & return of $2750.00 on $50,000.00 or buying 1000 shares of a utility priced at $26.75  I decided on the utility stock. Without calculating the quarterly dividend of .41 cents a share the return on just the base amount is $3,280.00 for the two years. 


This utility hasn't missed a dividend payout in over 60 years. 


Valuation
On May 14, *** was trading at a PE (price-to-earnings multiple) of 13.5x compared to its five-year historical average PE of near 14x. *** seems to be trading at a discounted valuation to its historical multiple and the industry average.




The year end expectation is for this stock to sell at a little over $32.00 a share. No intention to sell and pay taxes on the capital gain. No matter what this isn't part of our need it's long term for our sons inheritance. I'm not a fan of CD's but understand that others like the no risk feature. Risk tolerance dictates decision making so.  As I began with. To each their own.


----------



## Bullie76 (May 17, 2018)

Yes, risk tolerance plays into it. I have a mix of utility stocks too for what it's worth. Although I'm very conservative, I believe in owning more than just cd's.


----------



## mathjak107 (May 17, 2018)

Knight said:


> To each their own when it comes to wanting a return on the money they have available to spend.
> 
> 
> Looking at a 2 yr. CD with a 2.75% pay & return of $2750.00 on $50,000.00 or buying 1000 shares of a utility priced at $26.75  I decided on the utility stock. Without calculating the quarterly dividend of .41 cents a share the return on just the base amount is $3,280.00 for the two years.
> ...



lots of stock s never missed a dividend , but they dividended  themselves out of business like gm . unless the dividend is rising i would never take just paying a dividend as any sign of financial health . each dividend paid out is another nail in the coffin if a stock is not in good shape but they usually do not stop paying


----------



## Knight (May 17, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> lots of stock s never missed a dividend , but they dividended  themselves out of business like gm . unless the dividend is rising i would never take just paying a dividend as any sign of financial health . each dividend paid out is another nail in the coffin if a stock is not in good shape but they usually do not stop paying



I'm certain people aren't going to stop using electricity.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 17, 2018)

I own a dividend mutual fund and I'm happy with it's performance. I reinvest 100% of my dividends. Vanguard and T Row Price among others offer them.


----------



## mathjak107 (May 18, 2018)

Knight said:


> I'm certain people aren't going to stop using electricity.


utility  stocks tend to do awful when rates rise .  our own utility con ed is down 12% ytd including the dividend . dominion energy down 21% ytd . so they tend to get hit very hard because rates effect them so much . utilities count very heavily on borrowed money and rates eat right in to their bottom line .

plus the higher rates go the less the dividend plays a roll unless it is increasing too so that attacks their bottom line in two ways at the same time . it is best to stay broadly diversified today in equities . look at the beating at&t has been taking for years now. an s&p 500 fund blew it away and with no individual company risk added in to the equation either


----------



## Knight (May 18, 2018)

mathjack I fully understand the impact of the factors impacting utility stocks when the market changes. I viewed this as a buying opportunity. As you have pointed out, over the long haul the ebb & flow of the stock market favors those that go long. 


You may have missed this in my post. 


"No intention to sell and pay taxes on the capital gain. No matter what this isn't part of our need it's long term for our sons inheritance."


I suspect in 20 years or more the small amount we spent now, the reinvested return along with the rest of what we don't use will bring joy to our sons.


----------



## KingsX (May 18, 2018)

.

Ironic how topics about CDs always end up off topic discussing the stock market.
Maybe it's because investing in a bank CD is so simple [with no risk of principle
and no buying, selling or management fees] while stocks are more complicated.

.


----------



## Colleen (May 18, 2018)

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> Ironic how topics about CDs always end up off topic discussing the stock market.
> Maybe it's because investing in a bank CD is so simple [with no risk of principle
> and no buying, selling or management fees] while stocks are more complicated..




I agree that CD's are pretty straightforward and not as complex as stocks and that's why I prefer CD's. I've never understood how stocks work...it's too complicated for my pea-brain...haha  Now, to go check out Bankrate! Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## KingsX (May 18, 2018)

Colleen said:


> I agree that CD's are pretty straightforward and not as complex as stocks and that's why I prefer CD's. I've never understood how stocks work...it's too complicated for my pea-brain...haha  Now, to go check out Bankrate! Thanks for the heads-up.




I've always preferred the simplicity of bank CDs... and my "pea-brain"   was able to retire early at age 55.

.


----------



## mathjak107 (May 19, 2018)

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> Ironic how topics about CDs always end up off topic discussing the stock market.
> Maybe it's because investing in a bank CD is so simple [with no risk of principle
> ...



the answer is because a penny saved may be a penny earned  but it will always be a penny. actually less after inflation and taxes , without good compounding  . so for most of us working stiff's the only way to ever get enough saved is by taking the little bits we do manage to save and letting one of the most powerful forces , good compounding do the heavy lifting .  so perhaps for some ,their retirement draw rate is low enough  that they can meet their obligations  and live off cd's . but for most of us the risks  of drawing anything above 2-2.50% is very high . so yes cd's can play a roll for short term money but it is important for all to understand that if they are unable to save the amount of money needed to generate the amount of money needed they can not go  mostly cd's  when others talk about how they do it .

you need to either save a whole lot more or live on a lot less than you could simply using a balanced portfolio .


----------



## Bullie76 (May 19, 2018)

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> Ironic how topics about CDs always end up off topic discussing the stock market.
> Maybe it's because investing in a bank CD is so simple [with no risk of principle
> ...



I have no problem with stock discussions. I own etf stock funds as well. But it would be nice to be able to discuss cd rates w/o having to hear about how nuts we are having money allocated to the sector.


----------



## mathjak107 (May 19, 2018)

it is never nuts to buy cd's . but when you have people talking about how they pretty much only live off of cd's there are many who take that to mean they can too  and that can be a very risky move for them . they do not understand the math behind making a decision about  how to allocate based on amount saved  and draw .  they only know you have people saying negative things about equities and they only uses cd's . 

so it is important i think in these forums to understand when certain things are okay and when they are not so everyone gets more knowledgeable if they  want to learn.   ..


----------



## fmdog44 (May 19, 2018)

Point: CDs are not investing. Investing includes risk and compared to nonguaranteed avenues CD's are in a category separated from Wall Street. This is part of the strategy of age/risk factor. The older we get the less risk we take. I recall during the last downturn when retirees 401K  plans were tanking everyone saying "elderly people had no business being in stocks." So there should be no argument on this subject. Have CDs as a backup in case of a tumble and have a conservative stock portfolio to ease the landing because it is not only how bad the market falls but for the seniors it is how long does it take to recoup our losses. We have to always factor in our life expectancy. I am not investing to increase my wealth but to try to stay with or slightly ahead of inflation.


----------



## mathjak107 (May 19, 2018)

there lots   of arguments on the subject as far as retirees having equities and what  is needed  but this is not the thread for it . the big  risk depending on draw and savings is in  not having enough of an allocation to them  to safely generate what they need and you can take that to the bank . being to conservative has destroyed more retirements then any stock market downturn did . it is always been poor investor behavior and not markets that have lost money  for retirees ..even those who retired in 2008 are doing just fine .


----------



## KingsX (May 19, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> the answer is because a penny saved may be a penny earned  but it will always be a penny. actually less after inflation and taxes , without good compounding  . so for most of us working stiff's the only way to ever get enough saved is by taking the little bits we do manage to save and letting one of the most powerful forces , good compounding do the heavy lifting .  so perhaps for some ,their retirement draw rate is low enough  that they can meet their obligations  and live off cd's . but for most of us the risks  of drawing anything above 2-2.50% is very high . so yes cd's can play a roll for short term money but it is important for all to understand that if they are unable to save the amount of money needed to generate the amount of money needed they can not go  mostly cd's  when others talk about how they do it .
> 
> you need to either save a whole lot more or live on a lot less than you could simply using a balanced portfolio .




This is a CD topic and like all CD topics I've witnessed here,
it has been usurped by posters who berate CDs.

We are all intelligent adults here. We make our own choices
based on our own preferences and  needs.  No need to berate
those who choose CDs.

.


----------



## Colleen (May 19, 2018)

For me, CD's are a non-risk addition to my savings. I have a fair amount in an Ally account that is 1.6%, which is good nowadays for a plain ole savings account. However, when I read the posting yesterday about a CD accumulating 5% (I think) over 5 years, I started looking around for CD rates. I didn't want to tie up my $$ for 5 years so I opted for a 2 year CD @ 2.35% at Ally. I will ladder another CD for maybe 18 months (I forget what the interest is). 

Since I'm 71 and don't plan on trying to strike it rich with anything, especially with stocks or mutual's or bonds that I don't understand how it all works, I'm just trying to do the best I can with what little I have and earn a little more interest. Who knows what the future will bring, so every $$ counts.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 19, 2018)

Why does this forum have a sponsor claiming *9.6* annuity returns like "info.annuityallliance.com"?


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 19, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Why does this forum have a sponsor claiming *9.6* annuity returns like "info.annuityallliance.com"?



I have not seen the adv. but it may be a little bit of smoke and mirrors.  

Some annuities advertise high guaranteed growth rates but they only allow a much lower capped withdrawal rate so you never get the benefit.  

I would listen to the sales pitch but remain skeptical, if it sounds too good to be true it probably is.


----------



## mathjak107 (May 20, 2018)

KingsX said:


> This is a CD topic and like all CD topics I've witnessed here,
> it has been usurped by posters who berate CDs.
> 
> We are all intelligent adults here. We make our own choices
> ...


 i would like to see the posts that berate buying cd's ?????????????????   i don't see not one in this thread . i see facts , and i see opinions on rates .


----------



## KingsX (May 20, 2018)

.

Maybe another wild stock market ride will deter you...
although it didn't the last time you trashed a CD topic.

.


----------



## mathjak107 (May 20, 2018)

stop with your silly answers . that is total nonsense as a reply  and i still challenge you to show where buying cd's was berated ??????? the only thing i see is the reverse - a lot of nonsensical fear mongering trying to portray equities as some  villain . facts show you are quite wrong .


----------



## fmdog44 (May 20, 2018)

You should have both safe money and invested money and if you are 100% in stocks and bonds you are stupid. If you are 100% in safe money do not expect growth. It cannot be said nay clearer.


----------



## mathjak107 (May 20, 2018)

you do not need much cash , bonds work fine  as safe money . just match the duration to the time frame you need the money . i keep 4% cash which shrinks less and less through the year as it is spent down . then the bonds and stocks are rebalanced for the following year . more cash than that is not needed unless there is a specific use. the combination of assorted bond time frames  and a bit of cash works fine and always has .

the allure of these cash buckets with years of cash have been found to accomplish nothing  that simply rebalancing  bonds and stocks wouldn't do .except bonds tend to work better over time than holding years of cash. .


https://www.kitces.com/blog/are-retirement-bucket-strategies-an-asset-allocation-mirage/


----------



## KingsX (May 22, 2018)

.

I was able to free up extra money to put into another 5 year 3.10% CD with First Guaranty Bank.
[when you have a FG checking account,  they give you an extra .10 bump up on the rate.]

.


----------



## Vinny (Jun 13, 2018)

I just dumped 25% of my retirement money into a Ladder of CDs with Synchrony Bank. I also opened up two mutural funds with a 60/40 bond to stock split but since I do not need this money for 10 years I am waiting for the next bull market and then buying stock at cheap prices. For now, CDs and a high yield savings account work for me. I have tried to get my sister to use on online bank for her CDs but she wants to stay with her brick and mortar bank and get a little over 1% on a 5 year CD when I am getting 2.85%.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jun 13, 2018)

we should see a tick up today


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 14, 2018)

Vinny said:


> I just dumped 25% of my retirement money into a Ladder of CDs with Synchrony Bank. I also opened up two mutural funds with a 60/40 bond to stock split but since I do not need this money for 10 years I am waiting for the next bull market and then buying stock at cheap prices. For now, CDs and a high yield savings account work for me. I have tried to get my sister to use on online bank for her CDs but she wants to stay with her brick and mortar bank and get a little over 1% on a 5 year CD when I am getting 2.85%.



I caution anyone trying to time bull or bear markets because you never know when they will start and end. Dollar cost averaging is something you may want to examine. Getting 1%+ on a five year CD s actually losing money as re all rates below inflation. There are savings accounts with higher yields.


----------



## Knight (Jun 25, 2018)

The utility I bought 1000 shares of on 5/17 @$26.75 just went past $28.75  On July 2 @ .41 a share with no reduction in the capital gain the dividend will probably be about 14 share increase. Granted 14 shares is a tiny amount bur as I pointed out this purchase is a nest egg for our sons. 

If there was no compounding and the dividend never increased a straight 56 shares x about 20 years until they inherit the original purchase amount will have doubled. But stocks rise and fall by then it's possible for the utility to have increased in capital value as it has done in past years. And yes decrease is the other potential. 

Either way a nice gift for when that time comes.  The projection is for the dividend to increase by 4% each year for the next 10 years. Projections and reality often differ.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jun 25, 2018)

what utility is it ?


----------



## Knight (Jun 25, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> what utility is it ?


PPL Corporation is a multinational investor-owned utility company, servicing the UK and parts of the United States. PPL Electric Utilities delivers electricity to residents and businesses in eastern and central Pennsylvania.
https://www.consumeraffairs.com/utilities/pennsylvania-electricity-companies/




$28.79*  0.53  up 1.88%
*Delayed - data as of Jun. 25, 2018  -


https://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/ppl


1 Year Target 33
Today's High / Low $ 28.87 / $ 28.27
Share Volume 10,192,733
90 Day Avg. Daily Volume 7,482,580
Previous Close $ 28.26
52 Week High / Low $ 39.90 / $ 25.30
Market Cap 21,946,775,489
P/E Ratio 16.94
Forward P/E (1y) 12.29
Earnings Per Share (EPS) $ 1.70
Annualized Dividend $ 1.64
Ex Dividend Date 6/7/2018
Dividend Payment Date 7/2/2018
Current Yield 5.80 %
Beta 0.06

This particular stock my wife has in her portfolio closing in on 40,000 shares. The way our expenses and lifestyle are the dividend alone will be more than enough to take care of her needs & wants after I croak. My accounts will transfer to her automatically so if she doesn't blow the money on a boyfriend our kids will do well in the inheritance department.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 25, 2018)

.

City Credit Union is offering a 5 year CD at 3.5%

Locations in Texas = Dallas, Denton, Rockwall, Kaufman, Ellis, Grayson and Cooke counties.

Length of term 	APY 

3 Months 	1.00%
6 Months 	1.50%
12 Months 	2.50%
18 Months 	2.50%
24 Months 	2.75%
30 Months 	2.75%
36 Months 	3.00%
48 Months 	3.25%
60 Months 	3.50%

https://www.citycu.org/en/certificate-of-deposit-cd-promotion

.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jun 26, 2018)

phew , PPL  lost 22% the last year including the dividends . not good at all for  anyone holding it  since last year  . . in fact if you owned it the last 10 years you lost about 1% a year even with dividends included.

a dividend paid out out without matching appreciation just drives a stock price lower and lower each payout . hope you have better luck , nothing i would entertain owning . these poor investors  who chase dividends and think utilities are safe got hammered in it .


 over the last 10 years an investor would have had a bigger balance if they put the money under  a mattress and just pulled the amount of the dividend out since owning the stock actually lost 1% on average a year more than the dividend paid .


i can't see owning this over an s&p 500 fund , you can't even say it is safer after it lost 22% in one year .


all returns include the dividends 


------------ppl-------- -s&p 500


1yr-- -  minus 22%--------    plus 13.90%


3 yr---    4.13%---------         plus 11%


5yr ---5.96% ----------plus 13.54


10yr----   minus 1.44------    plus 9.73


15 ----year 6.03-----------            plus 9.21


----------



## Knight (Jun 26, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> phew , PPL  lost 22% the last year including the dividends . not good at all for  anyone holding it  since last year  . . in fact if you owned it the last 10 years you lost about 1% a year even with dividends included.
> 
> a dividend paid out out without matching appreciation just drives a stock price lower and lower each payout . hope you have better luck , nothing i would entertain owning . these poor investors  who chase dividends and think utilities are safe got hammered in it .
> 
> ...


Probably missing is the understanding that we live a simple life and don't depend on that stock alone. We are building a way to help assure the well being of our kids. It would take up more space and be useless to explain how platinum & Kraft stock back in the 1980's played their part in our living a comfortable life now. Wealth isn't the be all in our life. Not depending on government for our needs and wants works for us.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jun 26, 2018)

Knight said:


> Probably missing is the understanding that we live a simple life and don't depend on that stock alone. We are building a way to help assure the well being of our kids. It would take up more space and be useless to explain how platinum & Kraft stock back in the 1980's played their part in our living a comfortable life now. Wealth isn't the be all in our life. Not depending on government for our needs and wants works for us.


there is nothing to mis-understand , it has been a risky , poor peforming stock for 15 years  and was crushed by a simple index fund that has zero individual company risk to boot .

while a SIMPLE s&p 500 fund has just market volatility risk , a stock like ppl has not only market risk but individual company risk . 

if you were compensated for the added risk then great but this has lagged badly . listen it's your money and i won't tell anyone what to do , but you may want to think about this .


----------



## Colleen (Jun 26, 2018)

" We are building a way to help assure the well being of our kids."

Our "kids" are building their own future's...whatever that may be. We don't intend to risk our "well being" just so they can have a comfortable future. They work. They know what the risks are by not saving or whatever. We've discussed these issues with them and they understand that they will need to have a LOT more money than us when, and if, they can ever retire. They are doing a good job so far. 

We're taking care of ourselves and being frugal with what we DO have. No risky stocks, or mutuals, etc. for us. We've been down that road and lost nearly everything back in '08 with bad advice from a "financial advisor". Never again. If you have money you can play with and are in a position you can not worry about losing it....good for you. Not all of us are that well-heeled to take the risk. Good luck.


----------



## Knight (Jun 26, 2018)

Nothing to think about mathjak. Our quality of life doesn't depend on this one stock. As a gift to our kids when the time comes, along with the recent shares we bought whatever they wind up with will help them. 38 years of accumulating never to be used or sold hopefully will exceed 50,000 shares or more to be their inheritance along with whatever is left over from our portfolios. Projections of less Soc. Sec. and the way health care costs escalate even though they are doing well now, the future looks bleaker than now. BUT should the need arise to sell there would be no hesitation since our kids are doing well


My intent was to point out buying opportunities exist. There my be some that would like a $2000.00 capital gain less short term capital gains taxes in one month. Long term except for the platinum futures I took a chance on in the !980's & Kraft stock works for us. Positioning us to live well on our 2 Soc. Sec. checks, 2 pension checks, 2 MRA checks each or 8 sources of taxable income each every month is enough. Not actually checks since all that is electronically deposited spread out over each month.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jun 26, 2018)

Knight said:


> Nothing to think about mathjak. Our quality of life doesn't depend on this one stock. As a gift to our kids when the time comes, along with the recent shares we bought whatever they wind up with will help them. 38 years of accumulating never to be used or sold hopefully will exceed 50,000 shares or more to be their inheritance along with whatever is left over from our portfolios. Projections of less Soc. Sec. and the way health care costs escalate even though they are doing well now, the future looks bleaker than now. BUT should the need arise to sell there would be no hesitation since our kids are doing well
> 
> 
> My intent was to point out buying opportunities exist. There my be some that would like a $2000.00 capital gain less short term capital gains taxes in one month. Long term except for the platinum futures I took a chance on in the !980's & Kraft stock works for us. Positioning us to live well on our 2 Soc. Sec. checks, 2 pension checks, 2 MRA checks each or 8 sources of taxable income each every month is enough. Not actually checks since all that is electronically deposited spread out over each month.


it's your money , good luck with it .

for the others here , this is why you don't chase yield and why you never should think that stocks of any type and cd's are ever  replacements for each other .


----------



## oldmontana (Jun 26, 2018)

I like utility stocks but I own eight not just one.   I believe in diversity .


----------



## Knight (Jun 27, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> it's your money , good luck with it .
> 
> for the others here , this is why you don't chase yield and why you never should think that stocks of any type and cd's are ever  replacements for each other .



Thank you for the good wishes. Were enjoying what works for us & hope you are enjoying what works for you. As we both know others will do as we do figure out what works for themselves.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 27, 2018)

With inflation at rock bottom CDs are safety and gain.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jun 27, 2018)

inflation at rock bottom?  we are running at 2.80% annual rate  as of last report this month . so you need a cd that covers that plus taxes to break even. you would have to go out 3 years most likely to be a head but most likely you will be behind again 2 to 3 years out

https://www.usinflationcalculator.com/inflation/current-inflation-rates/


----------



## KingsX (Jul 9, 2018)

.

I have a CD coming due at another bank this week, so I called my local bank who has offered a 3% 5 year CD for a few months now.

Beginning this week,  the rate has been increased to 3.50% for new money... how's that for wonderful  synchronicity  !!

.


----------

